# New drawing



## Thawk (May 9, 2021)

This is going to be a tattoo. Not sure on colors yet. Any ideas?


----------



## carsonrachel908 (Oct 22, 2021)

Thawk said:


> This is going to be a tattoo. Not sure on colors yet. Any ideas?


Lotus

God of flowers


Colours predominantly red tones green
Obv white

Possibly a touch of gold

Love the Elizabethean white face effex
Went out once in holographic powder representing Renaissance myself

Yay💌😁


----------

